# Convert ZFS to USF with data/jails.



## bryn1u (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey,

I need to do back to the UFS filesystem bec*a*use *I* need a few things from MAC TrustedBSD which don't work under ZFS. I have two jails on ZFS jails/jail1 and jails/jail2. Is there any hope and way to conver*t* to UFS?

Thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2014)

bryn1u said:
			
		

> Is there any hope and way to conver*t* to UFS?


None. You can't convert from ZFS to UFS or vise verse. You will have to backup the data and restore it.


----------



## JX8P (Aug 20, 2014)

Perhaps your best option could be creating a ZVol with `zfs create -V <size> <dataset name>` and creating a UFS volume on that, essentially using ZFS as an LVM.


----------

